# Something that reallt made me laugh



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Here in Israel, products for kids are often branded with Disney characters, as I was buying some medicine and deodorants in "super farm" on Malha mall (it's a pharmacy as well as a fashion and hygiene shop), I saw a hair spray for kids, with...Rapunzel! I have use for it and the idea is original if not coincidence, but that was so funny I got it and am keeping the bottle after it'll go empty!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Here in Israel, products for kids are often branded with Disney characters, as I was buying some medicine and deodorants in "super farm" on Malha mall (it's a pharmacy as well as a fashion and hygiene shop), I saw a hair spray for kids, with...Rapunzel! I have use for it and the idea is original if not coincidence, but that was so funny I got it and am keeping the bottle after it'll go empty!


 Be careful of any shampoo labeled Yul Brynner.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Years ago when Clive Anderson presented an off-beat TV series focussing on television throughout the world there was footage of an advertisement for an Asian shampoo called Mypee.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

There's actually a Wikipedia page about this mall? Really?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malha_Mall


----------

